# NVQ level 2



## Gritty (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi 

We have just returned from 9 months in New Zealand where my husband was on a working holiday visa, we loved New Zealand and are keen to get back, my husband is a ICT Project manager and has 12 years experiance he does not have a degree, and obviously this will take a while to do, he does have a NVQ level 2 in computing and on the NZ. Gov website it states that this qualifies for extra points, is this the case? 
He has applied for numerous jobs but it seem employers want Visas in place first. 

I also have a CIPS level 3 so would this be worth any extra points? 


Thanks


----------

